# 2011 GT-R Upgrades



## Fer16v (Nov 29, 2009)

Dear forum.

It's been a few months since i don't post anything here!!! The fact is as follows: By now i'm looking to buy a 2011 EDM GT-R, after selling my old '09 EDM GT-R.

My '09 model had installed an steel Y-pipe and COBB Custom tune map. It was running circa 580HP and the power was awesome!!!

In this way, i have NO idea if '11 models are beeing modified yet. I mean, new y-pipes and more powerful custom maps. Do you have some examples/information about it??? How many HP's are '11 models running???

Is Ben working hard on this new models??? (Regards if you're readin', Ben!!!!!)

Hope to see your news soon!!!


Regards


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

of course im reading lol


did you take off your Y-pipe and accessPORT from your 09 before selling ? if so good news both will work on 2011

if not bad news you gotta call me lol


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Remaps and exhausts are readily available for MY11 cars, though the power uplift is less in relative terms due to the OEM performance being 40bhp more.

As you say, a stage 2/custom map and exhaust on an 09 or 10 car gives approx 100bhp to 580bhp whereas on an 11 will be about 70bhp to 590ish bhp.

Cobb or Litchfield will both put a big smile on your face.

D


----------



## Fer16v (Nov 29, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> of course im reading lol
> 
> 
> did you take off your Y-pipe and accessPORT from your 09 before selling ? if so good news both will work on 2011
> ...




Glad to read you again, Ben!

we had blasts in our hearts thanks you!!!!

Well, by now i have.........neither Y-pipe..........nor Cobb..........:chairshot

The guy who bought the car was amazed with the upgrades so i decided to let the car in its "powerful" mode......:thumbsup:


At this very moment i'm looking for a new model. I've just seen a '11 B.E. in Barcelona (Official Porsche Dealer selling........:nervous with just 1k of mileage.

The fact is that i expect up to 600hp (Maybe 620?) with a new y-pipe and some new C.maps. I've seen the LC videos and it's directly awesome. 3 sec on the dot!!!


Ben, if you have new Cobb features, some new products, catalogs, exhausts, etc....... just mail me!!!!


[email protected]


Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Fer16v (Nov 29, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Remaps and exhausts are readily available for MY11 cars, though the power uplift is less in relative terms due to the OEM performance being 40bhp more.
> 
> As you say, a stage 2/custom map and exhaust on an 09 or 10 car gives approx 100bhp to 580bhp whereas on an 11 will be about 70bhp to 590ish bhp.
> 
> ...


Sure??? Opps.....what a pity...........


Well.....hope to see new remaps working hard for increasing up to +600hp............otherwise...............we'll be '09-'10 models breakfast.........:runaway:



Regards!!!


----------

